# Sony TV can't play .mkv 2160p



## Aesthete18 (Nov 5, 2008)

So I just picked up a Sony TV and of course to my excitement I wanted to test out that 4k ****. Lo and behold, it doesn't work 

So the file is a 30gb .mkv file. How do I make it work on my Sony TV? I tried using a converter to Sony TV file but the size reduced to 7gb and the dimensions was 1080p vs the 3600 or something it was on the 30gb. Anyone know how to fix this? I have other .mkv files on my USB that plays on the TV but I have no idea why this one won't. The others are significantly smaller though, around 3-5gb.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Do you get an error message when playing the video ? Also is this a SMART TV with any kind of Cast application ? If it has some kind of app store, try to download a different video player such as MX Player or KODI and see if it works there.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Check the User Manual. There should be a table which shows the supported file types and specs. 

Also, mkv is a container. The actual audio and video inside the container could be a format (ie: codec) not supported by the TV.


----------

